# Where to hang sconces at bath mirror - pic



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I give up, is it on the ceiling, behind that light fixture? Or ? Put them slightly higher than your tallest relative's head. Take into account the distance from the mount to the globe. The higher up, the dimmer. Hook one up temporarily to an extension cord, then experiment. You can use gun bluing on your brass fixture, to age a patina. Be safe, G


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, broken plumbing is making me retarded (oops, I can't say that can i?). Here' s the pic of the hypothetical sconce location.. I think...









Patina? Do you know how long it took me to clean those MFrs up?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yuk, Yuk. I'd put them a little higher than the mirror, to accent them. For a triangle, like in landscaping. Maybe 3-4" higher than they are? Now they are about 30" from the ceiling? That's a lot of space, stand back and take another pic., see what I mean? The window dwarfs the mirror group to make it seem even smaller. Be safe, G


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Ceiling is 9 feet. Bottom of the sconces are at 6'6'' right now. I'll try 'em up a little higher and see.


----------

